
The Best Textbooks on Every Subject - anchpop
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/xg3hXCYQPJkwHyik2/the-best-textbooks-on-every-subject
======
masonic
Note: all of the book links are Amazon affiliate links for Lesswrong.

